# thinkin of buyin a 240...



## adidassx28 (Nov 14, 2002)

my buddy just bought an 89 240 w/ and auto. i took it for a ride and had a blast (albeit not very fast). ive been doin a lot of research now on the car. ive known about the sr20 swap (obviously), but what ive been reading is that the engine compared to a ka24det is similar, just that the ka has better low end, thus makin better accleration, and the sr is great top-end power. now, i know this is a very played out topic, but hear me out. i would rather keep a ka in it, and just turbo it, because im not really too concerned about top-end. i dont really race the highways too often. i would rather have a stoplight to stoplight racer. so, what do you think? will a ka be faster in a road course/ short drag (1/8 mile maybe..), or will a sr still beat me?


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

the KA would probably be faster off the line, but it runs out of breath higher in the RPM range. If you're gonna be drag racing your car like that, higher end power is more important since you'll be using the upper band of the rev range down the track. However, since its just 1/8th of a mile, getting off the line faster would be more important, also, you'll save money just turbocharging the KA instead of swapping for an SR and working on that. 

From what i've read around here, using the same money that you would use for swapping in an SR, you'll get more power out of the KA because all that money is going towards upgrades to the engine already in your car, so more power for the same money.

It'd probably be easier just to work on the KA anyhow, considering the problems with emissions and all....


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

KA's can be made to run high rpm's too. they just need a little help from cams, exhaust, reprog'd ECU, stuff like that. with a turbo the problem disappears completely. then you'd have the best of both worlds, good torque and ridiculous top-end power. just don't surpass the stock engines limitations until they've been upgraded. i.e.- the turbo should be good for 450hp, but the stock fuel system will only support about 250hp. once that's taken care of, the bottom end will hold 300-350hp. after that, it should be smooth sailing. i suggest you (he) get the A'PEXi multi-checker to help you determine which components are being used to full capacity. if they are, that's where you need to upgrade next to get the best power.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

hey man, it all boils down to this-->JUST BEAT THE DAMN HONDAS AT LEAST.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

dude buy it!
don't think
don't blink
buy it, u won't regret it...


----------



## adidassx28 (Nov 14, 2002)

thanx for all the help, i have decided to definately buy a 240. now the hunt is on, --look out honda boys!


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

damn right, those hondas best start looking out. but if an nsx rolls up i'd just keep to myself.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

NSXs are weak. honestly, they are. why buy a $90k NSX when you can buy yourself TWO Z06s and run circles around that NSX.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

much as i dislike american iron, even i have to say that the Z06 (or any C5) is a damn nice car. way better than a stupid viper (the only other american car worth mentioning)....


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

esyip said:


> *NSXs are weak. honestly, they are. why buy a $90k NSX when you can buy yourself TWO Z06s and run circles around that NSX. *


i agree with not buying an nsx for 90k, that's freakin' outrageous, but a 240 aint just gonna tell it to fuck off. actually screw buying them corvettes, just buying a 240 and buy enough tuning crap to where an nsx will start feeling sorry for itself.......stupid hondas.....


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

now we're getting into technicalities and into a whole other debate. because i was comparing two completely stock cars whereas you're comparing a modified car to a stock car. that's not fair.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

comparing them as two $90K cars is fair (to me, at least) and if you invested $85K into a $5K 240SX, there's not much on four wheels that could touch it. sure, a top fuel dragster could outrun it or an F1 car might out-handle it, but those aren't even close to $90K.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

corvettes and other americans are fast and expensive compared to the 240sx among other imports, and are slow compared to them, it's only fair to add money to modify them imports to make it fast and all that. imports dont come all fast and shit. corvettes do. so money wise, it'll be the same after all is said and done.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

imports don't come fast? wow, that's a new one. i could have sworn that the NSX, S2000, Z32 TT, MKIV TT, VR4, RX-7, even the ITR, and the new EVO VIIIs, STIs, etc. were all fast. maybe i was wrong. 

i'm not saying you're wrong, but what's fair about comparing a car that you've invested $90k into all modification parts, compared to investing $90k for a car itself? that's not fair. the $90k retail car had no chance, whatsoever to be modified. if you're going to do any kind of comparison, compare similarities with like similarities. at least i did. i compared two completely stock cars that are in the same class.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

esyip said:


> *imports don't come fast? wow, that's a new one. i could have sworn that the NSX, S2000, Z32 TT, MKIV TT, VR4, RX-7, even the ITR, and the new EVO VIIIs, STIs, etc. were all fast. maybe i was wrong.
> 
> lol, smartass
> they indeed are fast, but when i was writing that post, i was more focused on the money wise and comparing, yes imports are fast.  well you named all the homeboys that are fast. so i dont need to write em down. look at it this way, comparing a skyine to a honda civic is VERY UNFAIR. but like they say about life, "life is unfair" *


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u can get a skyline from motorex for 90k R34  
but then again u can buy a house with that too


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

but you see lionel, i'm not comparing a Skyline with a Civic. i'm not comparing a Z06 to an ITR, or a Z06 to a Silvia, or anything like that. the NSX and the Z06 are in the same class, and are both stock. granted they're not in the same price range, they're both in the same class. hence, they can both be compared in terms of "apples and apples" or "oranges and oranges", if you prefer.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

esyip said:


> *imports don't come fast? wow, that's a new one. i could have sworn that the NSX, S2000, Z32 TT, MKIV TT, VR4, RX-7, even the ITR, and the new EVO VIIIs, STIs, etc. were all fast. maybe i was wrong. *


fine. you want to compare stock cars. take any one of those cars (excluding the S2000 & ITR) and compare the price and performance to any american car you want, including the Z06, which i happen to like. the japanese car is still gonna handle better, be faster and cheaper.

edit: ok, the NSX isn't gonna be cheaper. the rest are though.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

show me any one of those cars that will outhandle, beat, whatever a Z06 on the track OR strip. 

and do you not get it? i SAID comparing stock cars IN THE SAME CLASS. please read. it'd be nice if you did.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

hey esyip, i know you are not comparing the skyline to the civic but i am, and it's the reason why i said "life's unfair" so the civic=suckers  but i understand fully what you are trying to say.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

show me one of them (again, excluding the way-overpriced NSX) that costs NEAR as much as the Z06. if "stock" is what you're basing it on, why not compare the Z06 to a mclaren F1? cause its dumb, that's why. are these japanese TT cars not in the Z06's class because they're cheaper or what? people buy cars because they're the best for the money. cheap cars modified are still cheaper and better. that's what the whole hot rod/import tuning world is based on.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

looks like bizzy has it under control, i agree with cheap cars modified are still cheaper and better. zo6 is expensive compared to what i like, i buy a 180sx cheap, sr20 swap, intercooler, blowoffs, the likes, and it's still cheaper. what can you modify on a z06? i dont know nothing bout domestic.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

you can do plenty, educate yourself and you'll see. 

you STILL don't understand it do you, bizzy? cars in the SAME class. obviously the F1 isn't in the same class, however the NSX is, REGARDLESS of the sticker price that Honda chose to give it. educate yourself up on what cars are in what class and maybe you'll understand it a little more.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

what puts them in the same class? according to you, that is, since obviously you are the only one you're gonna listen to. there are no specific classes of cars (except, of course, truck, passenger, SUV, sports, etc.). if two cars are both sports cars the sticker price IS what determines the class. if not, give your pitiful excuse for an explanation as to why the Z06 and NSX are the same class, and not the TT cars. or a viper for that matter.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

skyline is better than a viper, whether you like it or not


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

i fully agree with you that a skyline is a much better car and has more realistic and accessible potential, but in stock form (as esyip seems to think high performance cars should stay) the viper has a lot more HP, so it will outrun the GT-R. stock. then again, there are a million (exagerated...a little) things you can do to a GT-R, each of which will produce 50 to hundreds of HP extra. vipers and vettes? what, an exhaust for 30hp? then what? a $15K twin turbo kit that makes the car so uncontrollable you can't drive it on the street anymore?


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

exactly why imports are better bizzy. i was reading a magazine about motorex racing their skyline, and some other ppl had an audi tt, lancer, cobb wrx, etc. and they stated a viper, new or old, is no match for the skyline, especially in acceleration, it said something like that. it wasnt stock tho, but it dont matter


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Okay vortech makes a supercharger kit for the Z06 which will give it plenty of HP without spending the 15K for the twin turbo setup. With the supercharger you will hit an easy 10 second 1/4 mile. How fast will a stock skyline hit? Mid 12's or 13's? Now you can spend the same amount of money upgrading those turbos on the skyline and make it a 10 second as well. But the initial cost of a Z06 is $55,000 and the skyline is about $90,000. Now I, like you guys, say imports are better than american cars, but when your comparing cars such as a Z06 which hits a 12.6 1/4 mile and has almost a full g force of turning capabilities and a skyline that does the same thing but is double the price, then i'm gonna have to say american is better. But thats in comparison. You want to go to personal preference then nothing will get in the way of someone thinking import is better.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

hey hey now, skylines aint really 90k now, only in the states, they are much cheaper in japan.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

yeah cuz we know how many of us on this forum live in japan


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you cant say that the skyline costs 90g's either tho. if we're talkign sticker price, you have to talk about the sticker price as originally sold in japan. if from what i hear about the conversion is true, that would price the GT-R Skyline in the $40-45000 area, am i right? so in other words, the skyline wins over the ZO6 in every area, even price. and either way, i'd rather pay the extra money for the skyline because really now, doesnt wouldnt?


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

just thinking about it pisses me off, i mean 90k, whoever buys an nsx and happens to know what a skyline is and also happens to know who motorex is stupid as hell. honda sucks.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

an R32 for $30-40K will get you about the same performance of the R34. plus its lighter, and the HICAS & ATTESA are less computer-controlled.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

why isn't the GTR, EVO, STI, or such in the same class as the Z06, NSX, etc.? i'll tell you why. because it's an AWD platform. if they were RWD and 2-seaters, it'd be in the same class. cars in the same class as the Z06 and NSX would be the Viper, you can also throw in the 350Z (that's a true 2-seater, unlike the G35 Coupe), i believe the new RX-8s are 2+2 so those wouldn't count. but are you beginning to follow? the Z32 TT would technically be in the same class as the Z06 and the like because it's a 2-seater (at least the one that was offered here in the States is) and is RWD. so no, i'm not counting out TT cars that you so enjoy to try and point out. 

don't try and McLaren F1 again, because the LPE TT C5 would be the car to compare that to, not the Z06.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

they have rwd skylines


----------



## mrfox (Mar 11, 2003)

NSX not worth $90K? Its practically hand built! Come on! We are talking supercars here, this isn't car value shopping with consumer reports!

To me, the heart of a sports car ownership is not performance, but emotion. You can't argue emotion with logic, you can't put $$ on soul.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

lol, emotion eh, a car has no soul if that's what youre gettin at. however if it does have a soul, it'll be a sr or rb.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

so a supra and a skyline aren't the same class either, eh? or a silvia and an evo? how 'bout a skyline GTS and GTS-4? but (according to your logic) a Z06 and a miata are. O...K... riiight... and while you're on your rant about drivetrains, the Z06 is FR. the NSX is MR. or does placement of the engine not matter to you? oh, and your little comment about the lingenfelter corvette? but its not "STOCK"!!! how could we POSSIBLY compare it to a stock mclaren F1?


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

hey did you know there's a fr2, just like an mr2, there's one here that has the engine in the front and not in the middle like an mr should be. since it was in the front i figured it was an fr2.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

is it on the same chassis? is it custom? if so, why would anyone do that? i'm confused on this one, please explain. i've never seen or heard of such an attrocity, so excuse me if i'm a little bewildered.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

why isn't a Miata the same class as a Z06? it's not a Supercar. why isn't a Silvia the same class as a Z06, it's not a Supercar. why aren't ANY of the Skylines the same class as a Z06? 1, because they're not 2-seaters and 2. because the GTR is AWD. 

i don't remember if the MKIV TT is a 2-seater or not, but the MKIV TT is Toyota's supercar, so yeah. that would be i the same class. 

damn. i swear, you don't read anything. i already mentioned most of this, and you're still repeating the same shit, over and over and over and over and over.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

yer excused anyways, some dude at an auto mechanic school was rollin around in a mr2, my friend was telling me about it, and i looked over it had the engine there in the front. it has to be custom, i dont know how he did it or whatever. im alittle surprised about it. by the way, where is the trunk supposed to be on the old school mr2's, in the back right? what's supposed to be in the front? a trunk?


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

esyip: still doesn't explain why an NSX is in the same class as the Z06 and not the GT-R. being MR makes AT LEAST as much of a difference as AWD. but your pitiful opinion is not worth my time anymore, so don't bother responding.

lionel: MR2's have a small trunk in the back, but its not really worth using. you probably couldn't even fit a vietnamese whore in there. they do have another trunk in the front though. its a little bigger, but the spare tire's in there too, so its not real useful either.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

unless i chop up the vietnamese whore to bits and then put her in.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

yeah, MY pitiful responses. you're the one repeating the same thing post after post after post after post after post. it's not hard to read, not hard at all.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

esyip said:


> *damn. i swear, you don't read anything. i already mentioned most of this, and you're still repeating the same shit, over and over and over and over and over. *





> _Originally posted by esyip_
> *yeah, MY pitiful responses. you're the one repeating the same thing post after post after post after post after post after post. its not hard to read, not hard at all.*


what have i repeated? aside from the questions you haven't given any valid answer for, that is? so, what criteria must a car meet to justify the "supercar" status? and placement of the engine doesn't matter to you, as long as only the rear wheels are being driven? 2-seaters only, eh? so the Z32 TT 2-seater counts, but not the Z32 TT 2+2? and the mclaren F1 must not qualify bc its a 3-seater. wow. brilliant.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

if you knew anything, there's no such thing as a Z32 TT 2+2 (not here in the States, anyways), LIKE I SAID EARLIER. 

just learn how to read. it'd help you IMMENSELY.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

doods.. how did we go from a guy getting a 240sx to arguing about what class a skyline, supra, nsx, and what not is in?? cutting down on insults/hostility would be nice


----------



## adidassx28 (Nov 14, 2002)

yeah, i agree with that. all i wanted was some info on buyin my 240, but i like a lil controversy sometimes.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

imma add a lil fuel to the fire... u both are gay


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hahaha..shuddup drift


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

hey drift, lick my nuts  j/k. and yes, they did produce Z32 2+2 TT's. i have seen them (both engine bay and back seats) with my own eyes. the only body style they didn't offer as TT was the convertible.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i'm terribly sorry, but no, they didn't. HERE IN THE STATES (as i said earlier) Z32 TTs were only offered in 2-seaters, not 2+2's. 

you may have seen them with your own eyes (as have i), but those are what you call N/A 2+2's with VG30DETTs swapped in. 

however, Z32 TTs were offered in the 2+2 option overseas.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

N/A's that happened to have a turbo attached to each exhaust manifold, huh? interesting concept esyip.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

go ahead and do a search on autotrader, edmunds or something. see if you can find a 2+2 Z32 that came TT, IN THE STATES. even better. go ask the guys in the Z forums or something if that ever existed here in the states.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

now we have gone from getting a 240sx to what class a skyline is in and if 300zx tt were 2 seaters or 4 seaters.. this thread gets more interesting everyday


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

this thread gets more pointless. there's no reason to argue about any of this stuff. none of it changes anyones life, does it? if it does, you gotta get your head checked.


----------



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

All of you are wrong. Stock B12s are the fastest cars in the world. Triple digit horsepower is for weenies.

-Matt


----------



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

(And esyip is slightly correct...if I recall correctly, a 2+2 TT Z31 was never made, but there were a few Z32 2+2 TTs that came stock)

-Matt


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

Z31s were T, not TT. you can do a search in edmunds or what have you. you won't find a '90-'96 Z32 TT that was offered in 2+2. that's all i'm saying. it was offered overseas. if it were offered in the states, then the VG30DETT swap into the 2+2s wouldn't be so "taboo" because it was never made or done here in the states.


----------



## adamhu (Mar 8, 2004)

i would say the KAT is the superior engine..it boils simply down to this...

"the RPM advantage that the SR holds over the KAT, does not outweigh the DISPLACEMENT advantage that the KAT has over the SR"

thats my take on this
adam

www.turbo240sx.ca





adidassx28 said:


> my buddy just bought an 89 240 w/ and auto. i took it for a ride and had a blast (albeit not very fast). ive been doin a lot of research now on the car. ive known about the sr20 swap (obviously), but what ive been reading is that the engine compared to a ka24det is similar, just that the ka has better low end, thus makin better accleration, and the sr is great top-end power. now, i know this is a very played out topic, but hear me out. i would rather keep a ka in it, and just turbo it, because im not really too concerned about top-end. i dont really race the highways too often. i would rather have a stoplight to stoplight racer. so, what do you think? will a ka be faster in a road course/ short drag (1/8 mile maybe..), or will a sr still beat me?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

adamhu said:


> i would say the KAT is the superior engine..it boils simply down to this...
> 
> "the RPM advantage that the SR holds over the KAT, does not outweigh the DISPLACEMENT advantage that the KAT has over the SR"
> 
> ...


damn newbie, DONT REVIVE OLD THREADS.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Ibtl Yeaaaa Boi!!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> Ibtl Yeaaaa Boi!!!


fasho~!!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

u guys crack me up lol


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> u guys crack me up lol


it is our pleasure 
another IBTL!!!!!!!! :loser:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yup yup


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

where the hell are our moderators these days?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

chris is back but i'm not sure where he is.. our mods are slackin!!!!

make me mod


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> chris is back but i'm not sure where he is.. our mods are slackin!!!!
> 
> make me mod


 your not old enough


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

dont you have to have a drivers license to be a mod?  hahaha...Jeong cant drive and he wants to be a mod. hahahaha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hehehe


----------



## Sileighty (Mar 4, 2004)

*"Supercar Status"*

Last I heard the Corvette wasn't even in the Supercar Class (per MotorTrend on the 2004 C5R) because of the lack of interior quality. So what "class" or "status" are you speaking of? You can't say just the drivetrain layout nor the price. I don't know of any class besides "Best Bang for your Buck". With that said, then a RB26DETT powered AE86 is the Number 1 car ever.

But staying on topic, get a 240!!!!! AND THEN POST PICS!!!!!!

By the way, if you need help finding a engine for it let me know. I can look around here for you and maybe you can talk someone into bringing it over for you like Night or something...........by the way, when are you coming over here again Night?


----------

